# Stena ferry Colides with cargo ship



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

BBC news

Tm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Union Moon registered in the Cook Islands is a small (1500 gross tons) coaster. Was enroute to Dagenham !!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*update*

More info here!

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Couldn`t they see each other comming.

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I dont expect they could, seems like a case of gassing. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Couldn`t they see each other comming.
> 
> Dave p


I once arrived on the bridge for my watch at midnight and as I walked past the chart table realised the 3rd Mate had left the kettle boiling (not automatic), turned it off and walked on to the bridge front.

The Third Mate said "I was going to give you a really good handover but just this last 10 minutes the visibility has reduced right down".

The windows were streaming!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds a bit like a third mate I once sailed with - the scary thing is that he is now Master on an LNG carrier.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

I am surprised with so many of us being Ferry users there might have been a few more replies to this topic.

TM


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Replies*



teemyob said:


> I am surprised with so many of us being Ferry users there might have been a few more replies to this topic.
> 
> TM


Words cannot express how i feel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Replies*



lifestyle said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised with so many of us being Ferry users there might have been a few more replies to this topic.
> ...


Hence the use of emoticons


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Trev. It's worrying that such a thing can happen. It was just off the coast beside my home town and the Life boat guy quoted is the brother of a good friend of mine.

If the Captain was drunk I hope he ends up in Jail, Alan.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

teemyob said:


> BBC news
> 
> Tm


Thanks for info it has made me quite relaxed :wink: ,going by ferry to Santander in June.

Tony A.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tony50 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > BBC news
> ...


We shall use about 20 ferries this year. 2 to Bilbao, Santander. But it does not bother or worry me.

Happy and Safe Travels.

TM


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Captain of Union Moon cargo ship which collided with Birkenhead ferry admits being over the alcohol limit


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thats what you get when you franchise Costa coffee outlets on board!


----------

